
Google Patent Could Kill Off Cellphone Contracts - naish
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/09/google-files-pa.html
======
kleneway
Google's moves in the wireless space remind me of the first season of Lost.
Either they're doing something really brilliant, but you just can't piece it
together yet, or they're just making stuff up as they go and will figure it
out later.

~~~
unalone
First season? I STILL feel like that, and it's starting into Season Five.
Either it's the best show I've ever seen or it's close to the worst.

